# cutting roots with sawzall



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Now that I've decided to buy a Sawzall, mostly for cutting shrub roots, I wonder which brand. I'm hoping to stay under $100.

I see they come in different Amps. I know I want electric, not battery. Some of the shrubs I'm removing are 30 y.o. and unhealthy. This will make the job easier. Just the work I've done so far, shaping overgrown shrubs has made a big improvement in the yard.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's a great saw at a cheap price.
Act fast there's only one left at that price.
http://www.cpooutlets.com/milwaukee...miln6519-30,default,pd.html?start=4&q=sawsall


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I buy most of my power tools from Harbor Freight because they are rock bottom in price. If you were going to be using the saw hard all day 5 days a week then I would get a higher quality one. For casual use their "junk" works fine for me.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Harbor Freight didn't have any electric sawzalls with as high Amps as the Milwaukee. Not sure what amps are but think I want more rather than less.

Ordered the Milwaukee and even with shipping it was less than in my big box store.

Things grow so fast here in central Fla. that I'll be using this a lot to trim branches.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Harbor Freight didn't have any electric sawzalls with as high Amps as the Milwaukee. Not sure what amps are but think I want more rather than less.
> 
> Ordered the Milwaukee and even with shipping it was less than in my big box store.
> 
> Things grow so fast here in central Fla. that I'll be using this a lot to trim branches.


 
Be sure you get wood cutting blades now.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Milwaukee has always been the leader in sawzalls. Personally I wouldn't even consider any other brand. I've used a few el cheapo harbor freight type of sawzalls before and some of them were almost scary to operate.

They do make actual pruning blades for a sawzall, I rarely see them in the store though but I'm sure you could order online. I've never bothered because a standard wood blade works just fine.

A variable speed trigger is a must.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Go to a pawnshop. Maybe they will have a cored Milwaukee laying around. 100 should buy it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The sawzall has shipped and I'll have it in 2 days. (that was fast)

How many different kinds of blades are there?

I didn't pay attention to what kind of trigger it has. Will try to go back and look at the ad to find out.

EDIT: reread the ad and I don't think I get any blades with it :-( But the good news is that Yes it does come with a variable speed trigger. What does this mean: "1-1/8-in Stroke" ? Also since my main purpose is to cut out roots, I'll get the pruning blade, but do they come in different lengths? If no pruning blades are available here in town, I'll get a wood blade. Does cutting roots and branches take the same blade? Anything else I should know? Thank you.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Blades are about $5 each. Don't stress on finding "pruning blades" any wood blade will work. You want 12" blades for what you're doing (cutting roots in the dirt).


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Blades are about $5 each. Don't stress on finding "pruning blades" any wood blade will work. You want 12" blades for what you're doing (cutting roots in the dirt).


If you find the pruning blades- grab one or two.
I've used them in ditches cutting roots from the side walls. They work great.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks guys 

Joe, really appreciate the tip to act fast. Now the ad says "out of stock". 

Last question. Do blades I purchase have to be the same brand as my saw or are blades interchangeable? Maybe the package will tell me.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Startingover said:


> thanks guys
> 
> Joe, really appreciate the tip to act fast. Now the ad says "out of stock".
> 
> Last question. Do blades I purchase have to be the same brand as my saw or are blades interchangeable? Maybe the package will tell me.


they are all universal


----------

